
Elon Musk: Why I'm Building the Starship Out of Stainless Steel - CrankyBear
https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/rockets/a25953663/elon-musk-spacex-bfr-stainless-steel/
======
Someone
_”On the windward side […] You flow either fuel or water in between the
sandwich layer, and then you have micro-perforations on the outside—very tiny
perforations—and you essentially bleed water, or you could bleed fuel, through
the micro-perforations on the outside.”_

Squirting fuel through a hot (the article talks of 1500 degrees Fahrenheit or
800 degrees Celsius) heat shield, while lots of oxygen passes by? I would
triple-check my calculations. If that fuel ignites, the net effect may not be
cooling.

~~~
tomatotomato37
Cyrogenic fuels are _cold_ , and they have a lot more heat density than
atmospheric air; that's why you have those pictures of icicles forming on
running fuel-cooled cyro engines.

The problem though is that I don't think SpaceX uses cyro fuels

------
rekshaw
I know he's not a perfect human being, but damn do I enjoy people that speak
clearly, logically and challenge assumptions.

~~~
ddingus
I do too. If we're going to give people the opportunity to obtain vast amounts
of wealth, I really prefer they do these kinds of things with it.

And not just big picture space Tech things. Just the idea of very big risks.
Go big or go home kind of work.

Elon does that, and he does it because it's his passion and he's good at it,
and he thinks he may succeed.

Others could be doing that, or empowering those who can. There's a lot of this
big work to be done. And we cannot take it with us. Might as well put wealth
to use right now make a difference.

------
gmiller123456
While I think it's great Musk puts his money towards such things. My main
worry is that he'll be bored with it, sell off all the tech secrets and
patents to patent trolls, and set us back more years than before SpaceX came
about.

